# BMW E46 M3 audio opinions



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

Planning on starting my audio build for my E46 M3 coupe. This is my second E46, but first time attempting a system at it.

*Goal*
1.Retain factory navigation system- basically, i'm not changing my headunit.
2.OEM look. That means speakers in all stock locations, small foot print amplifier.
3.This will revolve around having an _awesome_ front stage.
4.Better SQ, given the constraints.

The factory system is "premium", made by Harman Kardon. This includes a 6" driver in the lower door, 1" tweeter up top, and a 2" midrange (right next to the tweeter).

What I have planned so far is what I have seen other forum members do. (on BMW forums)

6" driver in the door gets replaced by a Dayton 4ohm woofer
Dayton Audio RS150-4 6" Reference Woofer 4 Ohm

2" midrange gets replaced by a Vifa 4ohm midrange
Vifa NE65W-04 2" Full Range Woofer

I have not decided on which tweeters I want to use. Not too worried about the tweeters. Kicker/RF/JL Audio etc all have boxed tweeters sold separate that I can use.

On the forums, most installed these speakers and left it as is. They continued using the factory HK amplifier (factory HK runs everything at 3ohm I believe). How would this sound? I don't think this is ideal. If I was to use an aftermarket amplifier, which would I use? I was thinking JL Audios XD lineup? Maybe a XD400/4? I have always used boxed component sets that came with the passive crossovers. Now that im mixing and matching speakers, not sure how I would tune and set everything at. That's what really worries me.

I plan on keeping everything else stock..factory bass (2 6x9 woofers), rear speakers etc.. Just looking to have a kick ass front stage.

So what do you folks think?


----------



## nrubenstein (Sep 4, 2008)

The E46 M3 really, really rewards decent processing. The speaker locations really suck. I'd strongly suggest looking at a JBL MS-8. I know it's a lot of money, but it makes life quite a lot easier and simpler.

Also, a kick ass front stage will probably be a bit disappointing. You can fit the Wicked CAS subwoofer box in the trunk without sacrificing any space fwiw. It installs on the battery tray.


----------



## shiipseki (Jan 29, 2006)

I'm in the same boat i'm looking for options available for e46 m3. I know this vehicle is a pain to work on. What kind of active setup do you e46 coupe guys have?


----------



## regxjin (Apr 9, 2011)

yeah..
I'd just get an ms-8 and maybe get some nice front 2ways and call it a day.


----------



## shiipseki (Jan 29, 2006)

what speakers have you guys easily got to fit in the front? Looking to do an active set up


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

Hmmm..so basically what im thinking on doing wouldn't be right?


----------



## The Baron Groog (Mar 15, 2010)

Doors need lots of work, standard midbass driver is mounted to the card with a quasi AP membrane on the rear of it, putting another driver straight onto the card normally results in no midbass-though a customer, who is a sound engineer, fitted some Rainbow IQ 265.25 to the cards and swears they're a vast improvement-though i've not heard them.

If you can do the work you can get some great 6.5" into the doors, pleanty of guides on here.


----------



## TheHulk9er (Oct 28, 2010)

If you want to keep the cost down but have a great set up pick up a good set of used speakers for the doors and cut the metal behind the door panels and mount speakers to the doors using a baffle. Check out the audio links on E46fanatics (link below) to get directions on how to do this. 

THE Mobile Electronics Links thread - E46Fanatics

You can mount the speakers straight to the door panels at first (easy) and move to the metal / baffles later. I am using an MB Quart QSD set which I found used for 250 and is pretty amazing. Old Diamond Audio HEX also fit easily and are easy to drive off factory amp while working on the rest of the system. I have an MS-8 and would highly recommend it as it makes using the factory locations work very well. Another great option is using a 10" IB sub in the factory ski pass thru as it creates very nice bass and saves almost all of your trunk. The link on the E46Fanatics site is a great place to get info since it is specific to your car so I would read as much of the sticky's as possible.


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

You could always do something like the audiosystem x-ion 165 e46 component kit. Essentially a plug and play upgrade for your door cards. They run about $450.


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## vidizzle (May 30, 2008)

you have to modify ur door itself to house a good woofer if u want midbass.. i.e cut a hole in the door metal where the stock 6 usually go to vent into the door.. also be careful because of the window rail.. an because of that window rail you have to stack a couple baffles for you to get mounting depth.. and that mounting depth is pretty shallow


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

vidizzle said:


> you have to modify ur door itself to house a good woofer if u want midbass.. i.e cut a hole in the door metal where the stock 6 usually go to vent into the door.. also be careful because of the window rail.. an because of that window rail you have to stack a couple baffles for you to get mounting depth.. and that mounting depth is pretty shallow


Yeah that's what I've noticed people are doing.

Honestly it looks like so much work and money for something that might not sound that great. I might just get the BSW drop in replacement sets.


----------



## The Baron Groog (Mar 15, 2010)

It will sound great if you do the work, old store I worked at ran the DYN 340's active, with midwoofer mounted as suggested and mid-hi and tweet in pillar build-sounded fannytastic...


----------



## The Baron Groog (Mar 15, 2010)

Oh, and for subs we removed the spare wheel and dropped two Diamond D6 (iirc) 10" in a vented enclosure, ran no rear speakers and vented bass througfh their mounts.


----------



## TJeep56 (Apr 24, 2011)

Everyone I know that has done the bsw stuff they have been disappointed. It's overpriced slightly better than stock crap.


----------



## The Baron Groog (Mar 15, 2010)

TJeep56 said:


> Everyone I know that has done the bsw stuff they have been disappointed. It's overpriced slightly better than stock crap.


Had a customer order in the BSW sub pack for an E90-would agree with your friends


----------



## vidizzle (May 30, 2008)

it will sound good.. as your woofer needs to be vented and isolate the front waves from the back..

your midbass would suffer if you dont do it..but its not that hard to do.. taking down the door would take 5 mins and if you have proper tools to do the cut u can get it done in no time


----------

